# Porn and dp/dr



## Comeclarity54 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Long story short I have had this hellish condition for 4ish years and am feeling significantly better after a month free of watching porn. Before I quit it was 4 or 5 times a week..
I was wondering if any others have had experience with this? It makes sense that a world of created fantasy can lead to further detatchment from reality. More and more studies are showing emotional numbing to be linked to excessive porn use. But I'd love to hear others takes/experiences on this matter!


----------



## mbdfan (Jul 31, 2018)

Porn was one of the only things I still enjoyed, now that is gone as well.


----------



## dead alive (Apr 26, 2017)

We all should know at this point in time, that no pleasure is for free. Everything has a price, so does sexual pleasure.

Excessive masturbation is the direct or indirect cause of many hideous and scary disorders, especially disorders of the mind.

In this thread I will discuss two mental disorders, two different but in many aspects similiar in its expression; these are depersonalisation and depersonalisation.

Derealisation is simply the feelings of being less alive, or perhaps it's best described as the lack of feelings of being alive. It's a truly scary condition, when the individual does not respond as powerful to external stimuli anymore, they report feeling as living in a dream, they report a smaller range of emotions, some report a complete loss of emotions, atleast positive ones. Basically the everything they feel is fear and anxiety. And reader, don't you know at this point what makes you feel fear? What is the most effective way to increase the fear in someone? Masturbation! The symptoms of derealisation varies a little from individual to individual but there are some common ones that I'll list here:

* Detachment from reality and from oneself
* Some kind of disconnection to emotions
* Feelings of living in a bubble and sometimes a feeling of their eyes being covered with some immaterial substance
* Disconnection from memories
* Loss of clear will and goals
* Generally weird thoughts

Depersonalisation is kind of the same, but here it's more of a detachment of oneself, and not of the environment. An individual can have both of these disorders, making it even more painful

So why does everyone relate this to some childhood trauma? Probably because the disorders itself cast such a fog and doubt over the individuals entire being. Many ignorant people then turn to the psychoanalytical nonsense, and try to explain their wicked condition with some hubbla-habbla models that never been scientifically proven. Fact is, and I don't know how many times I'll have to say it, humans are experts at resisting the misfortune of life. We're born with tremendous strength and in the vast majority of lives, we're about to expect a decent mental health, and most people keep their general will to live throughout their life. It's impossible to develop derealisation and depersonalisation without an occuring unnatural influence such as masturbation, heavy drug abuse or excessively alcohol intake. And one single drug experience cannot cause this disorder. But when someone combine stress, drugs and masturbation, then the individual is more than likely to suffer from a scary mental disorder of some kind.

Masturbation, trauma, panic anxiety all contribute to a disorder of this kind, but it's very likely that it would never occur if the individual never practiced masturbation.

* Most people that got this disorder develop it in puberty when masturbation is frequently practiced

And it doesn't always have to break out during the act, or after, but some days after, or in combination with a drug, or a panic anxiety attack. However, panic anxiety is in many, many cases, if not almost all cases caused by masturbation. Marijuana or a single use of alcohol does not have the power to induce a disorder of this kind alone, but if the individual has weakened his/her vitality with excessive masturbation, and by nature is a nervous person, then it's a very high chance to develop it, especially if it's triggered by masturbation.

There are also persons with a perfectly normal childhood, who never tried a drug and who never had a panic anxiety attack who develop this disorder. Then it's caused by masturbation alone. The root of this disorder is fear, it's a state of constant fear and it's the fear that makes the individual detached from reality and oneself, and in some cases other people too.

Is there a cure?

Yes it is. Abstain from masturbation, porn and other sexual activity, do not take any drug whatsoever, don't even think of drinking alcohol or marijuana, since marijuana increases the fear in some individuals and worsens this condition. Don't use caffeine, nicotine either, those are poisons to the mind. If you had DR/DP for years then it will take years to fully recover from it, however benefits are expected to be seen after some months.

This is an unnatural disorder caused by unnatural influences.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

If you are able to enjoy porn, you should consider yourself lucky..


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

dead alive said:


> We all should know at this point in time, that no pleasure is for free. Everything has a price, so does sexual pleasure.
> 
> Excessive masturbation is the direct or indirect cause of many hideous and scary disorders, especially disorders of the mind.
> 
> ...


Well, I partialy agree on this post. To say that the masturbation is the ROOT cause of Dp/DR or at least anxiety disorders like social anxiety or panic attacks are little bit exaggerated.

I agree on porn. Porn is devastating on every aspects, I don't even need to say this. I knew this on my own.

Masturbation is natural thing that comes in teen years by almost every male, but I don't see connection between masturbation and DP/DR. I can see a connection between panic attack and porn in a sense of high arousal that can cause panic and fear that lead to panic attack.

There's all kind of triggers of panic attack and ROOT cause is always high state of fear and fear can be cause by everything.

I despise porn, even when I sometimes watching it, and everytime I feel dirty, what porn actually is. But is just a click away.

I just watched some NO FAP studies on youtube and beneficial thing about it and I can't relate. In last couple months or even a year I barely masturbate and I didn't even notice a single beneficial or reward thing.

I'm going on footbal weekly, but I just don't feel alive, some participants complaining about me that I'm appearing like I'm dreaming in game, what is actually truth. They don't know that I have DP/DR.

I barely have sexual drive, which is pretty common in severe depression and depersonalization.

I would like to see study of masturbation and dp/dr. 99% of teen males masturbates and population of dp teens and adults in general are less than 1%, and anxiety disorders are maybe 10-15%, depression arre higher and depends on countries.

Quitting masturbation doesnt leading to recovery. If that's the case than improvement would occur.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Oct 17, 2018)

Well. I kinda agree to the idea.

Although I have no real proof of the link between my DR and porn, I feel like my porn abuse contributed to my DR.

In this TEDtalk you can see what porn does to the brain: 




In my case I could edge for hours and hours, sometimes 5 or 6 hours everyday. This means being in a trance like state and high on the feeling you have just before the climax for hours.

Normal masturbation now and then is natural, but porn and edging not.

I am now on day 96 of my NoFap streak and counting. I will not be surprised if it takes years for my nervous system to reset.

It is probably not the only reason I got DR but I think its a big factor..


----------



## Jix (Aug 25, 2018)

Hmm...i think its more just obsessional thinking in general than JUST watching porn. I have never been a huge porn watcher, but i have always been very preoccupied with daydreaming or fantasizing about people im interested in, real or fictional, espessially when dp'ed and i noticed these past two weeks that ive stopped thinking so much romantically about a person and a few oyher obsessions and my dpdr suddenly was more tolerable if not starting to go away.


----------

